# Turbo C in Vista



## thinkingon (Jun 19, 2008)

hi every1,
         i ve got a problem in Vista where i can't execute any C file using Turbo C.I tried with DOS shell. But whenever i do that , it simply quits from the editor. Especially my graphics operations. Can any1 help ?is this d prob of compatibility wid Vista?if so, cud der b any other option to work?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

Try *DosBOX*


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 20, 2008)

Can someone tell me from where to download turbo c


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 20, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65520&highlight=relo


----------



## Garbage (Jun 20, 2008)

TurboC is not a freeware... You have to purchase license for that.

Try DevC++ or gcc compiler.

And if u have TC (  ), then try DosBox to run it fullscreen.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2008)

*dn.codegear.com/article/20841

*dn.codegear.com/article/0,1410,21751,00.html


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 20, 2008)

I am unable to configure relo to use borland compiler. Please help me

can i use visual c++ for writing c programs which i was writing in turbo c


----------



## Garbage (Jun 20, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> I am unable to configure relo to use borland compiler. Please help me
> 
> can i use visual c++ for writing c programs which i was writing in turbo c


yes, you can... until you uses compiler specific libraries...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 21, 2008)

Garbage said:


> yes, you can... until you uses compiler specific libraries...



please in detail as i am new to c


----------



## mehulved (Jun 21, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> please in detail as i am new to c


Libraries like conio and graphics that you use in Turbo C are compiler specific i.e. they exist only in TC, it's not available in standard C. So, as long as you stick to standard coding practices you won't have any problem using decent compilers, PoS like TC would be a problem though cos it doesn't follow standards.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 21, 2008)

You can use _getch() in VC++ as a substitute. No replacement for graphics, though, when it comes to console apps.


----------



## sakthikns (Jun 21, 2008)

in windows vista ,the trubo c will wont display in full screen,it;s better to switch back to windows xp.I tired all possible ways to get the full screen display,but  i was unable to get it.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 21, 2008)

sakthikns said:


> in windows vista ,the trubo c will wont display in full screen,it;s better to switch back to windows xp.I tired all possible ways to get the full screen display,but  i was unable to get it.



It works with the help of DOSBOX


----------

